# [SOLVED] 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone-

with all the news about the pending Apple 5S and 6 lite?? I am in a quandary about which one will be the most sensible to purchase.:huh:

Does anyone know what will be the difference in operation?

I have the archaic 3S and I hate it 

I don't use the phone for business. Can anyone advise me? Thank you so very much lennon


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?*

Get a Samsung.:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?*

You could check out the info here Apple's low-cost iPhone could outsell iPhone 5S in 2014, says analyst - iPad/iPhone - Macworld UK
but at this point it is speculation as there are no phones yet


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?*

he he he thank you Flight! and thank you joe- I will check out the article. Maybe I should get a Blackberry??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?*

I agree with Flight. Get a Samsung unit. They make some of the best phones around and blow Apple out of the water.

Blackberry is for work.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?*

You're welcome.:grin:

Samsung's are amazing. And don't get a Blackberry. Like Chief said they're geared more for business, and even then I still wouldn't get one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?*

I got to use the new Z10 and it is a very nice phone. But it lacks major app support.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: 5 S versus 6 whatever??? what to do?*

OK - but I just can't get past Apple - it is what I want - I guess I'm a name-dropper tee hee


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, if you want an Apple, get one.  Chief and I just happen to like Samsung. I don't know when the new one comes out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll be missing out.

The new iPhone should be out this fall.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with liking apple each to their own


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're on a budget, a 4S is a steal. Not too far behind the iPhone 5.

In my opinion, either go for a 4S or wait for the iPhone 6.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with Babbzzz. Some of my family have iPhones, and what little experience I have with them I like the 4S over the 5.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

I am surprised that a few of you guys like the 4S over the 5?? 

I will see what happens, but I will probably go with Apple, probably the lite. Thank you all


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not taking sides, you must go with the one you want. 

When it makes sense not to upgrade to iPhone 5 | Ars Technica

iPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S - Opinion - Trusted Reviews

iPhone 5 vs. iPhone 4S: 7 Things Buyers Need to Know


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

With the recent news of a Sept 10 new iphones, 5S and 5C, I feel compelled to go with the more expensive S, over the C. My budget may have to go with C.

May I ask, do you think the C will be shoddy? thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is not usually Apples way to go for cheap and nasty.

Edit see here Leaked iPhone parts roundup: iPhone 5C video, iPhone 5S back panel, iPhone 5C buttons - iPad/iPhone - Macworld UK


----------

